# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Dua të krijoj një 'database', p.sh. për një lokal

## ardi22

si mund te krijoj nje database psh per nje lokal

----------


## C++

A ka mundesi me dhan ma shum te dhana. Se ka 100 mundesi se si të krijohet nje database...

----------


## interX

Une jam ne fillimet e Access.
Nuk e di se cfare do te krijosh konkretisht.
Une jam duke krijuar nje database te thjeshte, sa per te mesuar.
Po e krijoj per policine e burgjeve. Ajo qe me kerkohet eshte thjesht futja e emerit te nje polici dhe te dalin te dhenat per kete polic. 
Kaq kam arritur ta realizoj...por do te kerkoja nga ata qe dine me shume per databasen se si mund ta bej te ekzekutueshme ate qe kam krijuar. pra te kem policia.exe
qe perdoruesi i programit mos te hapi databasen por programin.

----------


## valdetshala

filet .exe behen vetem nepermjet programit Visual Basic dhe eshte bukur pune e lodhshme, perderisa ne access mund te krijojsh databaze dhe shume efektive por varet se sa te dhena ke per te shtire brenda dhe fotot e policeve e shume te tjera , kerko ne google per Agni Diken dhe e ke nje te gatshme pastaj shko hap pas hapi duke i kuptuar vet vetite, te kisha keshilluar edhe librin e Agni Dikes te vitit 2005 i cili do te ndihmonte shume.

http://www.agnidika.net/

----------


## ardi22

un dua te krijoj nje database per nje klub psh . fus emrin e kamarjerit dhe te date te gjitha sherbimet qe ai ka bere dhe ne fund sa ka per te dhene dhe ca i mbet atij bakshishe pra te llogaris shumen ditore te tij nuk di a jam shpjeguar mir

----------


## interX

ardi22 kjo qe kerkon ti kerkon profesionista (keshtu mendoj une), pyet ne temen e programistave pasi atie ka shume programista te zote qe do te ndihmojne.
ValdetShala faleminderit per sugjerimin. Ne fakt kur ma kerkuan i dinin aftesite e mia ne kete fushe (qe nuk ja kam dhe shume idene) ndaj me kerkuan nje gje te thjeshte. Nuk do te fus fotografite e policeve, do te kete thjesht te dhena personale, si numer telefoni, burgu ku punon, verejtjet qe i jane bere, transferime, grada, etj.
eshte e veshtire ta besh .exe?? do shoh per programe te gatshme sic me sugjerove. 
Faleminderit edhe nje here.

----------


## valdetshala

Dergomi te dhenat qe te duhen per ate databaze ama te gjitha dhe do te mundohem ta beje nje te thjeshte

----------


## ardi22

fut emrin e kamarjerit psh ardi dhe dalin te gjitha porosit qe un kam bere dhe qe mund te bej prap dhe ta printoj per klientin. dhe ne fund te dites  llogaris shumen e bere qe ti jap pronarit dhe diferencen (bakshishet ) qe me mbesin mu pak a shum sic jane ne klube nqs e ke parasysh un du nje te tjeshte

----------


## valdetshala

ardi me fal por ajo qe ti kerkon me te vertete lyp kohe shume e qe per fat te keq une per momentin nuk e kam, por une mendova per nterX te dhenat sepse ai qka kerkon eshte shume me e thjeshte, kjo e jotja lyp shume ngjarje dhe shume Lidhje apo relationships qe quhen ne access, ekziston nje progarm per kete gje qe fuhet ta instalosh po provoj ta gjej linkin sepse une e kam nje te tille por po provoj ta gjej linkin nje here e nese nuk mundem atehere ta dergoj ne ndonje faqe ku mund ta uploadoj...

----------


## milanistja_el

> fut emrin e kamarjerit psh ardi dhe dalin te gjitha porosit qe un kam bere dhe qe mund te bej prap dhe ta printoj per klientin. dhe ne fund te dites  llogaris shumen e bere qe ti jap pronarit dhe diferencen (bakshishet ) qe me mbesin mu pak a shum sic jane ne klube nqs e ke parasysh un du nje te tjeshte


Eshte shume e veshtire te programohet nje program i tille, do shume pune dhe ka nevoje per persona qe jane vertete specialista ne kete fushe, por nuk eshte e pamundur. Une perdor nje program te tille ne punen time, kryen shume funksione dhe eshte shume efikas e shume komod, ben shume veprime brenda nje kohe te shkurter. P.sh Ne nje universitet, brenda nje minute, duke gjetur kursin perkates (nese te dhenat jane hedhur sakte) une mund te gjej sa studente jane mbetes ne nje disipline te caktuar edhe pse studentet mbetes mund t'i perkasin viteve te ndryshme akademike. Pra, nje pune te cilen nese do me duhej te hyja ne arshiva do humbja dy jave ose me shume kohe duke kontrolluar regjistrat e kursit te 10 viteve te ndryshme akademike per te pare mbetesit ne nje lende te caktuar, une e marr rezultatin per nje minute. Eshte nje program nice fare, por qe per fat te keq nuk eshte i perhapur, sepse te drejten ekskluzive e ka vetem personi qe e ka programuar dhe qe punon ne te njejtin ent me ne. Te siguroj nese do kishe nje program te tille do kurseje shume kohe per te bere llogarite, eshte nice fare.

----------

